# 2.3.5 hotspot fixes?



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

I've experienced a broken hotspot (using the CM7 built in hotspot app and others for root) with recent Gingerbread iterations and basebands. Does anyone know if 2.3.5 fixes this issue or is Verizon up to something?


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

wxjunkie said:


> I've experienced a broken hotspot (using the CM7 built in hotspot app and others for root) with recent Gingerbread iterations and basebands. Does anyone know if 2.3.5 fixes this issue or is Verizon up to something?


Haven't tried it yet with the latest build, but with CM7 RC1.3, my laptop was never able to get an IP even though it would successfully connect to both WiFi tether and the built in hotspot. I switched to barnacle and its working perfectly now.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you using Barnacle as an ad-hoc network and if so do you know if it works with other non-laptop/desktop devices like iPads, an xbox or Blu-ray player?


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

wxjunkie said:


> Are you using Barnacle as an ad-hoc network and if so do you know if it works with other non-laptop/desktop devices like iPads, an xbox or Blu-ray player?


Yeah, I'm using it as an ad-hoc. I haven't tried connecting it to anything else, but according to their site it should work for ipad and xbox.



> Barnacle Wifi Tether lets you turn your Android phone into a wireless ad-hoc access point in three easy steps.
> 
> Get root access on your phone.
> Install Barnacle Wifi Tether from Market (or here) and run it.
> Connect your PC (or iPad, or Xbox!) to the ad-hoc network (default SSID is barnacle).


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I never had much success with the built in hotspot, I just use the wireless tether app. You can find it searching google.


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

I have nothing but good luck with the built in hotspot. Works every time.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Skeet43169 (Jul 27, 2011)

mine on gingeritis 1.2x dont work but the wireless app works i liked the hot spot better it was faster than the wireless app


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

martin said:


> Yeah, I'm using it as an ad-hoc. I haven't tried connecting it to anything else, but according to their site it should work for ipad and xbox.


My Xoom never sees the connection, FWIW.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm posting this via my MacBook Pro using the built in CM7 RC1.4 (2.3.5) WiFi hotspot.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like some devices won't see the ad-hoc, like Apple TV or maybe the Xoom. Will try Xbox and my Sony Blu-ray player in a bit.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Built in wifi hotspot works perfect with Liquid Thunderbread.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

"wxjunkie said:


> Looks like some devices won't see the ad-hoc, like Apple TV or maybe the Xoom. Will try Xbox and my Sony Blu-ray player in a bit.


I belive most Android tablets need a custom kernel that supports ad-hoc connections for non stock hotspot apps to work. The built in hotspot uses infrastructure mode which works pretty much just like a wifi router.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

JBO1018 said:


> I belive most Android tablets need a custom kernel that supports ad-hoc connections for non stock hotspot apps to work. The built in hotspot uses infrastructure mode which works pretty much just like a wifi router.


Looks like that's the case. The Sony will see Barnacle as ad-hoc, but not Apple TV.

Getting intermittent NAT errors in Barnacle... I'm thinking it's the radios I'm using? 1.39.00.0528w, 0.01.69.0602w_1

I think Verizon has something to do with this.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

not DEV work. Please move to appropriate place.


----------

